# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Konkurset, programi dhe modeli i testit për gjuhë-letërsi

## Davius

*Cilat tema, tekste duhet të lexoni për të fituar konkursin e gjuhë-letërsisë, në Fakultetin e Historisë dhe Filologjisë në Tiranë? Ky i fundit e ka hedhur tashmë në internet programin mësimor që duhet të shfrytëzoni këtë vit për të fituar gjuhë-letërsinë. Shekulli po ua bën të njohur, bashkë me një model testi për këtë lëndë.*  

*Konkurset, programi dhe modeli i testit për gjuhë-letërsi*


E. Spaho

*Çfarë duhet të mësoni për të fituar gjuhë-letërsinë?*  


P R O G R A M I (Pjesa speciale )

PËR KONKURSIN E PRANIMIT NË FAKULTETIN HISTORI -FILOLOGJI, Universiteti i Tiranës
VITI AKADEMIK 2005  2006

12 shtator-konkursi 

DEGA GJUHË-LETËRSI

A. GJUHË SHQIPE
I. FONETIKË, DREJTSHKRIM DHE DREJTSHQIPTIM
· Fonetika: Klasifikimi i bashkëtingëlloreve. 
· Rrokja dhe theksi. 
· Drejtshqiptimi dhe drejtshkrimi i zanoreve të theksuara. 
· Drejtshkrimi dhe drejtshqiptimi i zanores ë të patheksuar paratheksore dhe pastheksore. 
· Drejtshqiptimi dhe drejtshkrimi i grupeve të zanoreve ie, ue, ye. 
· Drejtshqiptimi dhe drejtshkrimi i bashkëtingëlloreve të zëshme në trup dhe në fund të fjalës. 
· Drejtshqiptimi dhe drejtshkrimi i fjalëve me prejardhje të huaj. 
II. FJALËFORMIM
· Fjala dhe njësitë përbërëse të saj: morfemat, morfemat fjalëformuese dhe trajtëformuese. 
· Mënyrat e formimit të fjalëve në gjuhën shqipe. 
· Fjalët e përbëra dhe drejtshkrimi i tyre. 
· Fjalët e përngjitura dhe drejtshkrimi i tyre. 
III. MORFOLOGJI
· Emri: trajtat e emrit, përdorimi i emrave në trajtë të shquar dhe të pashquar; emrat që ndërrojnë gjininë në shumës, përdorimi i emrave të gjinisë asnjanëse. 
· Çështje të normës te shumësi i emrave. 
· Përdorimi i shkronjave të mëdha në shkrimin e emrave të përveçëm dhe të emërtimeve të përveçme. 
· Mbiemri: shumësi i mbiemrave të nyjshëm e të panyjshëm. Emërzimi i mbiemrave. 
· Formimi i gjinisë femërore të mbiemrave. 
· Përemri vetor: lakimi dhe përdorimi i drejtë i trajtave rasore të tij. Trajtat e shkurtra dhe të bashkuara të përemrave vetorë, vendi dhe përdorimi i tyre; drejtshkrimi i trajtave të shkurtra te bashkuara 
· Përemri dëftor: veçoritë leksikore dhe gramatikore; përdorimi i tij në gjuhën shqipe. 
· Përemri pronor: kuptimi dhe veçoritë gramatikore të tij; lakimi i pronorëve, përdorimi i pronorëve të emërzuar; përdorimi i pronorit i vet. 
· Përemrat pyetës: përdorimi i drejtë i kush dhe cili. 
· Përemri lidhor: veçoritë e përdorimit të përemrit që dhe i cili 
· Përemrat e pacaktuar: përdorimi dhe drejtshkrimi i tyre. 
· Folja: kategoria e diatezës, ndërtimet veprore dhe pësore 
· Mënyrat e foljes; kuptimet kryesore të mënyrave dhe të kohëve të foljes dhe veçoritë e përdorimit të tyre 
· Format e pashtjelluara të foljes. 
· Formimi i ndajfoljeve. 
· Lidhëzat: njohuri të përgjithshme mbi lidhëzat dhe problemet drejtshkrimore të tyre, lidhëzat bashkërenditëse dhe nënrenditëse. 
IV. SINTAKSË
· Grupi sintaksor: llojet e grupeve sintaksore dhe struktura e tyre. 
· Gjymtyrët kryesore të fjalisë; përshtatja e kallëzuesit me kryefjalën. 
· Gjymtyrët e dyta: kundrinori, rregullat e përdorimit të trajtave të shkurtra me foljen kallëzues; rrethanori dhe llojet e tij, rendi i rrethanorëve të veçuar në fjali; përcaktori, përcaktori i veçuar, ndajshtimi i veçuar dhe i paveçuar dhe pikësimi i tyre, rendi i përcaktorëve të një gjymtyre; përcaktori kallëzuesor, llojet, rendi i tij në fjali, veçoritë e përdorimit të nyjave të kallëzuesorit mbiemër. 
· Gjymtyrët homogjene: përdorimi i nyjave, parafjalëve e pjesëzave para gjymtyrëve homogjene; përshtatja e mbiemrit ose emrit që përcakton një varg gjymtyrësh homogjene. 
· Fjalia e përbërë me bashkërenditje, llojet, kuptimi dhe ndërtimi i tyre. 
· Fjalia e përbërë me nënrenditje; llojet, kuptimi dhe ndërtimi i tyre. 
· Ligjërata e drejtë (dialogu, citati), ligjërata e zhdrejtë. Kthimi i ligjëratës së drejtë në të zhdrejtë. 
LITERATURA
1. Libri i gjuhës shqipe pjesa I dhe II (për shkollat e mesme pedagogjike dhe të gjuhëve të huaja), Shtëpia Botuese e Librit Shkollor 2003
2. Drejtshkrimi i gjuhës shqipe, Tiranë, 1973.
3. Rami Memushaj, Shqipja standarde (krerët I, III dhe IV), Tiranë, 2002.
4. Gjovalin Shkurtaj, Kahe dhe dukuri të kulturës së gjuhës shqipe, Tiranë, 2003.

Shënim. Në mungesë të teksteve të shkollës së mesme, mund të përdoren tektet e gjuhës të klasës VVIII.

B. LETËRSI
· Gjinitë dhe llojet letrare 
· Stilistika letrare (figurat letrare dhe funksionimi i tyre). 
· Njohuri themelore për metrikën. 
· Lirika popullore  nënllojet e saj. 
· Eposi kombëtar  përmbajtja, personazhet, ndërtimi, koha e krijimit. 
· Analiza e poemave homerike, veçoritë artistike, pasqyrimi i marrëdhënieve shoqërore të kohës. 
· Eskili si një nga dramaturgët e mëdhenj të kohërave. Analizë e tragjedisë Prometeu i lidhur. 
· Vepra dramaturgjike e Sofokliut. Analizë e Antigonës. 
· Letërsia romake dhe përfaqësuesit e saj kryesorë në rrjedhën e shekujve. Virgjili, analizë e poemës Eneida. 
· Dante Aligeri si pararendës i Rilindjes. Analizë e Komedisë Hyjnore. 
· Krijimtaria letrare e Shekspirit. Analizë e tragjedisë Makbethi dhe Hamleti. 
· Molieri, vepra kryesore, kritika dhe satira që ato përcjellin. Analizë e komedisë Mizantropi. 
· Struktura dhe shumëllojshmëria e veprës letrare të Gëtes në kontekstin e lëvizjes letrare të kohës. Analizë e Faustit. 
· Bajroni. Vepra letrare. Analizë e poemës Çajld Haroldi. 
· Hygoi. Vepra letrare. Romani Viti nëntëdhjetë e tre. 
· Balzaku. Vepra letrare. Analizë e romanit Xha Gorioi. 
· Floberi. Vepra letrare. Analizë e romanit Zonja Bovari. 
· Tolstoi. Vepra letrare. Analizë e romanit Lufta dhe paqja. 
· Dostojevski. Krijimtaria e Dostojevskit. Romani Krim e ndëshkim. 
· Krijimtaria e Bodlerit. Lulet e së keqes. 
· Franc Kafka. Romani Procesi. 
· Xhojsi. Veçori të Përroit të ndërgjegjes në veprën e tij. 
· Kamyja. Analizë e romanit I huaji. 
· Heminguej. Plaku dhe deti. 
· Beketi. Duke pritur Godonë. 
· Letërsia humaniste e shekullit XVI-XVII. Marin Barleti. Vepra e Buzukut, Budit, Bardhit, Bogdanit. 
· Autorët e letërsisë së Rilindjes: De Rada, Dara, Zef Serembe, Naim Frashëri, Ndre Mjeda, Çajupi, Asdreni. 
· Autorët e letërsisë mes dy luftërave botërore: Konica, Fishta, Noli, Poradeci, Koliqi, Migjeni, Kuteli. 
· Autorët e letërsisë së sotme shqiptare. P. Marko, J. Xoxa, I. Kadare, M. Camaj, D. Agolli, K. Trebeshina, A. Podrimja. 

Shënim: Programi i letërsisë bazohet në njohuritë e fituara në shkollën e mesme.

I. PJESA E PËRGJITHSHME 

Testi i përgjithshëm përbëhet nga programet e lëndëve që zhvillohen në vitin e katërt (ose ne vitin e fundit) në shkollën e mesme të përgjithshme si më poshtë:
1. Njohuri për shoqërine, viti II
2. Gjeografi viti III
3. Histori viti IV
4. Filozofi viti III
5. Informatikë viti IV


TESTI I GJUHË-LETËRSISË

1. Në cilin rast emërtimi gjeografik është shkruar drejt:
a. Oqeani i ngrirë i Veriut
b. Oqeani i Ngrirë i veriut
c. Oqeani i Ngrirë i Veriut
d. oqeani i ngrirë i veriut
e. Pa përgjigje

2. Në cili rast emërtimi gjeografik është shkruar drejt:
a. Maja e Korabit
b. Maja e korabit
c. maja e korabit
d. maja e Korabit
e. Pa përgjigje

3. Në cili rast është shkruar drejt emërtimi i mëposhtëm:
a. Monumenti i Shpalljes së pavarësisë
b. Monumenti i shpalljes së Pavarësisë
c. monumenti i shpalljes së Pavarësisë
c. Monumenti i shpalljes së pavarësisë
e. Pa përgjigje

4. Në cili rast është shkruar drejt ky emërtim:
a. Shqipëria Verilindore
b. Shqipëria verilindore
c. shqipëria verilindore
d. shqipëria Verilindore
e. Pa përgjigje

5. Zanorja ë e patheksuar është shkruar gabim në fjalët:
a. Furrëtar, kishëtar, lojëtar, pishëtar
b. Mushkëri, kërrabë, shpëlaj, kërrrusem
c. Copëtim, pemëtari, çfarëdi, gjithëkombëtar
d. Pa përgjigje

6. Në cilin rast grupet emërore janë përdorur me kuptim të figurshëm:
a. Mendime të qarta, dallgë të mëdha, rrezet e diellit
b. Det mendimesh, dalllgë të thinjuara, agimi i jetës
c. Mjegull e dendur, gjethe të verdha, gjethe dafine
d. Dimër i ftohtë, rrënjët e lisit, shtëpi e vjetër
e. Pa përgjigje

7. Në vargjet: Hanko mos kalo mbi varre/ se të vdekurit i ngjalle/ të gjallët i vdiqe fare/ fjalët me të zezë janë:
a. Sinonime
b. Homonime
c. Antonime
d. Metonimi
e. Pa përgjigje

8. Në vargjet: Malet me gurë/fushat me bar shumë/arat me grurë/më tutje një lumë/ është përdorur:
a. Shkallëzimi
b. Elipsa
c. Kundërvënia
d. Paralelizmi
e. Pa përgjigje

9. Në vargjet: Kalojnë male e kalojnë lugje/kalojnë bjeshkë e kalojnë ashtë/ kalojnë ditë e kalojnë net/nrob të zotit kurrkund shasin/ është përdorur:
a. Elipsa
b. Anasjella
c. Enumeracioni
d. Përsëritja
e. Pa përgjigje

10. Në vargjet: Div dragoi i Dragobisë/ trim tribun i vegjëlisë, është përdorur:
a. Pyetja retorike
b. Simbolizmi tingullor
c. Përsëritja
d. Enumeracioni
e. Pa përgjigje

11. Cila prej etapave të mëpioshtme nuk i përket projektit si një model të shkruari:
a. Qëllimi 
b. Objektivat
c. Organizimi
d. Kalendari veprimtarive
e. Pa përgjigje

12. Fjala përfundoj është formuar:
a. Me parashtesim
b. Me prapashtesim
c. Me parashtesim e prapashtesim njeherazi
d. Me kompozim
e. Pa përgjigje

13. Fjala nguros është formuar:
a. Me parashtesim
b. Me prapashtesim
c. Me paranyjëzim 
d. Pa përgjigje

14. Thoni çgjymtyrë e fjalisë është fjala me shkronja të zeza:
Malësorët kishin datë malit
a. Kundrinor
b. Rrethanor vendi
c. Rrethanor mënyre
d. Kallëzuesor 
e.Pa përgjigje

15. Thoni çgjymtyrë e fjalisë është fjala me shkrona të zeza:
Në dhomën sipër jetonte një plakë e vetme
a. Përcaktor 
b. Rrethanor vendi
c. Kundrinor
d. Ndajshtim
e. Pa përgjigje

16. Cila është fjali pyetëse tërësore:
a. Ku po na çojnë kështu?
b. Pse i mblodhe buzët?
c. A përflet miku mikun?
d.Cili fliste për meritat e Xhevahirit?
e. Pa përgjigje

17. Në fjalinë: Pa zërat e fëmijëve, shtëpia do të ishte e zbrazët ka marrëdhënie:
a. Kushti
b. Shkaku
c. Qëllimi
d. Kundërshtimi
e. Pa përgjigje

18. Cila është fjali e përbërë me nënrenditje kohore:
a. Nuk e dinte sa kohë kishte kaluar me gjumë
b. Sa më shpejt të asfaltohen rrugët, aq më shpejt do të lëvizin mallrat
c.. Vajza ishte zgjatur aq shumë sa ia kishte kaluar sëmës
d. Sa jam me të, nuk kam pse të qahem
e. Pa përgjigje

19. Çfunksion kryen përemri pyetës në fjalinë: Çqëndrim mbajti nëna?
a. Kundrinor i drejtë
b. Përcaktor
c. Kallëzuesor
d. Rrethanor
e. Pa përgjigje

20. Në cilën fjali përemri lidhor ka funksionin e kundrinorit të zhdrejtë me parafjalë:
a. Kjo është kënga që u këndohet trimave
b. Në dorën e djathtë mbante stilografin me të cilin kishte shkruar disa libra
c. Iliri u kthye nga shokët që po e pritnin
d. Qëllimi që i vuri vetes e detyronte të shkonte diku larg
e. Pa përgjigje

21. Cila është figura që mbizotëron në vargjet:
Arratisur/syrgjynosur/rraskapitur e katosur/as i gjallë, as i varrosur
a. Metafora metonimia
b. Hiperbola
c. Epiteti
d. Pa përgjigje

22. Më çfarë rime është shkruar kjo strofë e Kadaresë
Ti ike udhës së pafundme/ku zverdhin drurët gjetherënës/mbi gokse pellgjesh tani tundet/i arti medajon i hënës
a. Rimë e përputhur
b. Rimë e kryqëzuar
c.Rimë e përmbysur
d.Rimë e brendshme
e. Pa përgjigje

23. Vëllimi  Lulet e verës është përmbledhje në gjininë:
a. Epike
b. Lirike
c. Dramatike
d. Epiko-lirike
e. Pa përgjigje

24. Katarsisi, sipas Aristotelit, është cilësi:
a. E fabulës
b. E komedisë
c. E tragjedisë
d. E lirikës sociale
e. Pa përgjigje

25. Cila nga këto vepra është roman:
a. Makbethi 
b. Odisea
c. Andrra e jetës
d. Don Kishoti
e. Pa përgjigje

26. Cili është vargu më i përdorur në poezinë popullore shqiptare:
a.Gjashtëmbëdhjetërrokëshi
b. Tetërrokëshi
c. Dymbëdhjetërrokëshi
d. Gjashtërrokëshi
e. Pa përgjigje

27. Çeta e profetëve është vepër:
a. E Ndre Mjedës
b. E Pjetër Bogdanit
c. E Gjon Buzukut
d. E Hasan Zyko Kamberit
e. Pa përgjigje

28. Cili është dokumenti më i vjetër i shqipes së shkruar?
a. Formula e pagëzimit
b. Formula e pendimit
c. Formula magjike
d. Formula e gjakut
e. Pa përgjigje

29. Romantizmi arbëresh zë fill me: 
a. Zef Seremben
b. Jul Varobobën
c. Gavril Darën të Riun
d. Jeronim de Radën
e. Pa përgjigje

30. Dy heronjtë kryesorë të veprës Kënga e sprasme e Balës janë nisur për të gjetur:
a. Të dashurat e zemrës
b. Thesarin e humbur
c. Zulmë a varr
d. Vendqëndrimin e armikut
e. Pa përgjigje

31. Vepra  Bagëti e bujqësi është:
a. Himn për natyrën shqiptare
b. Kushtrim për lirinë e atdheut
c. Përshkrim historik
d. Himn fetar
c. Pa përgjigje

32. Andrra e jetës e Ndre Mjedës është vepër me karakter:
a. Filozofik
b. Historik
c. Atdhetar
d. Politik
e. Pa përgjigje

33. Nëntitulli Përrallë i veprës Doktor Gjilpëra të Konicës lidhet me:
a. Autobiografinë e autorit
b. Me ndërthurjen e ngjarjes së mundshme me të pamundshmen
c. Me një përmbledhje folklorike
d. Me një gabim shtypi
e. Pa përgjigje

34. Përbërëse e rëndësishme në konceptin lasgushian për dashurinë është:
a. Udhëtimi
b. Harresa
c. Pendimi
d. Malli
c. Pa përgjigje

35. Novela  Gjaku e Ernest Koliqit vë në qendër dukurinë:
a. E gjakmarrjes
b. E mitmarrjes
c. E mërgimit
d. E prostitucionit
e. Pa përgjigje

36. Si i quan Kuteli prozat e veta:
a. Tregime
b. Rrëfenja
c. Novela
d. Skica
e. Pa përgjigje

37. Cili prej vargjeve përfaqëson novatorizmin e Migjenit në letërsinë shqiptare?
a.Vargu katërrrokësh
b. Vargu aleksandrin
c. Vargu i lirë
b. Vargu i rimuar
e. Pa përgjigje

38. Në romanin  Kronikë në gur rrrëfimi kryhet në :
a. Vetën e parë
b. Vetën e dytë
c. Vetën e tretë
d. Nuk ka rrëfim
e. Pa përgjigje

39. Një prej elementëve më përfaqësues në poetikën e poezisë së Dritëro Agollit është:
a. Vështrimi
b. Rrëfimi
c. Udhëtimi
d. Pa përgjigje

40. Në cilin variant gjuhësor është shkruar vepra e Martin Camajt?
a. Në gjuhën standarde
b. Në gegërishten letrare
c. Në toskërishten e Konicës
d. Pa përgjigje

41. Karakteristikë për romanin Odin Mondvalsen është:
a. Mungesa e rrjedhës kronologjike të ngjarjeve
b. Ritmi klasik i të rrëfyerit
c. Fundi i lumtur
d. Deus ex machina 
e. Pa përgjigje

42. Romani Nata e Ustikës përcjell ngjarje të:
a. Luftës kundër turqve
b. Luftës së Ftohtë
c. Luftës antifashiste
d. Luftës kundër gjakmarrjes
e. Pa përgjigje

43. Në veprën e Homerit Iliada, Helena është simbol:
a. I bukurisë së përsosur
b. I heroizmimt
c. I besnikërisë bashkëshortore
d. I atdhedashurisë
e. Pa përgjigje

44. Cili nga personazhet e Homerit është i pranishëm në të dyja veprat e tij:
a. Akili
b. Hekuba
c. Odisea
d. Hektori
e. Pa përgjigje

45. Te Prometeu, zjarri i vjedhur ishte  një dhuratë e vyer për:
a. Perënditë e Olimpit
b. Njerëzit
c. Oqeanidet
d. Muzat 
e. Pa përgjigje

46. Antigona i kundërvihet urdhrit të Kreontit duke:
a. Varrosur vëllezërit e vdekur
b. Dashuruar birin e Kreontit
c. Braktisur vendlindjen
d. Vrarë veten
e. Pa përgjigje

47. Në veprën  Eneida të Virgjilit, autori vë në themel të ngjarjeve:
a. Pëlhurën e Penelopës
b. Dashurinë e Eneut
c. Zbulimet gjeografike
d. Idenë e fatit të paracaktuar
e. Pa përgjigje


48. Në tragjedinë Makbethi të Shekspirit, profecitë e tri magjistricave janë:
a. Mjet kompozicional
b. Propagandim idesh
c. Kërcënim 
d. Urim
e. Pa përgjigje

49. Në veprën e Floberit prirja e personazhit kryesor, Ema, për të ëndërruar e për tu zhgënjyer pafundësisht, quhet:
a. Floberizëm
b. Donkishotizëm
c. Mizantropizëm
d. Bavarizëm
e. Pa përgjigje

50. Spleen është një gjendje shpirtërore e trajtuar në poezitë:
a. E Bodlerit
b.E Xhojsit
c. E Bajronit
d. E Dantes
e. Pa përgjigje

51. Me cilën nga veprat e poshtëshënuara është analogjike vepra Uliksi e Xhojsit:
a. Duke pritur Godonë
b. Odisea
e. Procesi
f. Lufta dhe paqja
e. Pa përgjigje

52. Te vepra Xha Gorio e Balzakut çdo personazh e plotëson kuadrin e romanit me:
a. Një temë dhe ide të re
b. Një arritje teknologjike
c. Një thashethem të ri
d. Një teori të re
e. Pa përgjigje

53. Romani Krim e ndëshkim i Dostojevskit është ndërtuar si analizë e thellë:
a. E psikologjisë së dashurisë
b. E të fshehtave të natyrës
c. E qytetërimit perëndimor
d. E psikologjisë së krimit dhe rrjedhojave të tij
e. Pa përgjigje


54. Duke pritur Godonë është vepër:
a. Realiste
b. Absurdi
c. Romantike
d. Klasike
e. Pa përgjigje

55. Parimi i ajzbergut në veprën e Heminguejit lidhet me:
a. Epokën e akullnajave
b. Përshkrimin gjeografik
c. Procedimin artistik
d. Titullin e veprës
e. Pa përgjigje

56. Në komedinë e Çajupit Katërmbëdhjetë vjeç dhëndër vihen në lojë:
a. Marrëdhëniet e vjetëruara familjare
b. Marrëdhëniet midis njeriut dhe shtetit
c. Marrëdhëniet ndërmjet njeriut dhe zotit
d. Marrëdhëniet midis dy të rinjve 
e. Pa përgjigje

57. Për të realizuar nëpërmjet kompjuterit një dokument në trajtë teksti është më i përshtatshëm Microsoft:
a. Photo Editor
b. Exel
c. PowerPoint
d. Word
e. Pa përgjigje

58. Për të kryer punime me një PC (Kompjuter) duhet që ai të ketë patjetër:
a. Disketë
b. Printer
c. RAM
d. Hard Disk
e. Pa përgjigje

59. Ju keni përdorur programin Microsoft Access për të realizuar një punë. Kur fikim kompjuterin ky program mbetet në:
a. RAM
b. Hard Disk
c. ROM
d. Asnjëra prej tyre
e. Pa përgjigje

60. Një tërësi informacionesh që lidhen me një studim, përfaqësojnë një vëllim prej 1,5 Giga byte. Kjo sasi informacioni është e barabartë me:
a. 1 500 Mega Byte
b. 1 572 864 Kilo Byte
c. 150 000 000 Byte
d. 1 600 Mega Byte
e. Pa përgjigje

61. Liqene akullnajorë janë:
a. Liqenet e Lurës
b. Ohrit
c. Shkodrës
d. Dumresë
e. Pa përgjigje

62. Procesi dhe format e karstit në Shqipëri lidhen me shkëmbinjtë:
a. Magmatikë
b. Gëlqerorë
c. Argjilorë
d. Ranorë
e.Pa përgjigje

63. Minerali i hekur-nikelit në Shqipëri lidhet me shkëmbinjtë:
a. Magmatikë
b. Gëlqerorë
c. Argjilorë
d. Ranorë
e. Pa përgjigje

64. Në rajonet fushore të Shqipërisë mbizotërojnë proceset e :
a. Grumbullimit të materialeve të transportuara nga ujërat rrjedhëse
b. Erozionit
c. Shpatit (rrëzime, rrëshqitje etj.)
d. Asnjëri prej tyre
f. Pa përgjigje

65. Shtrirjen më të madhe e ka relievi:
a. I ulët
b. I mesëm
c. I lartë
d. Asnjëri prej tyre
e. Pa përgjigje


66. Koncepti i imagjinatës si shkak i gabimeve i takon:
a. Monteskjesë 
b. Rusoit
c. Volterit
d. Dekartit
e. Pa përgjigje

67. Iluzioni i kundërvihet:
a. Dëshirave
b. Realitetit
c. Të vërtetës
d. Asnjërës prej tyre
e. Pa përgjigje

68. Në fillim ne mendojmë dhe pastaj i veshim mendimet tona me fjalë i takon:
a. Mendimit platonian
b. Mendimit eleat
c. Mendimit klasik psikologjik
d. Mendimit të zakonshëm
e. Pa përgjigje

69. Imagjinata është terren i dyfishtë i krijimit dhe kuptimit artistik sipas:
a. Bodlerit
b. Didëroit
c. Delakruaja
d. Dikush tjetër
e. Pa përgjigje


70. Ndaj kujt përdoret, sipas ekzistencializmit, koncepti i ekzistencës:
a. Botës 
b. Natyrës
c. Njeriut 
d. Pa përgjigje

71. Bashkësia Islamike Shqiptare është:
a. Sekt
b. Kult
c. Eklesi
d. Dinominejshën
e. Pa përgjigje

72. Nga modelet e komunikimit përmban kodet dhe feedback:
a. Uiver-Nes
b. Shanon-Uiver
c. Uis
d. Pan
e. Pa përgjigje

73. Në gjuhë ndryshon më shpejt:
a. Fondi themelor
b. Leksiku
c. Sintaksa
d. Asnjëra prej tyre 
e. Pa përgjigje

74. Çfarë përfaqëson anketa sociologjike:
a. Hetim i bazuar në intervistë të lirë
b. Metodë mbledhjeje informacioni me pyetësorë rreth një problematike
c. Shqyrtim informacioni në dokumente
d. Krahasim të dhënash statistikore
e. Pa përgjigje

75. Kundrejt kulturës përkatëse gjuha përbën:
a. Një element anësor
b. Sistem sistematik i mbyllur
c. Element qëndror i gjuhës
d. Dukuri që i kundërvihet asaj
e. Pa përgjigje


76. Mbreti Bardhyl (393-350 p.e.s.) ishte në krye të shtetit të:
a. Epirit
b. Ilir të Enkelejve
c. Ilir të Dardanëve
d. Asnjë nga këto
e. Pa përgjigje

77. Me ndarjen e Perandorisë Romake në Vitin 395, Iliria u përfshi:
a. Në shtetin grek
b. Në Perandorinë Bizantine
c. Në Perandorinë Romake
d. Asnjë nga këto
e. Pa përgjigje

78. Vendimi i Konferencës së Londrës, 29 korrik 1913, përcaktoi:
a. Kufijtë e shtetit të ri shqiptar
b. Kushtetutën e shtetit të ri shqiptar
c. Pozitën e saj juridike në shkallë ndërkombëtare
d. Të gjitha së bashku
e. Pa përgjigje

79. Statuti Organik i Shqipërisë, prill 1914, ishte:
a. Paketë ligjesh hartuar nga qeveria e Vidit
b. Kushtetutë, miratuar nga Parlamenti shqiptar
c. Paketë ligjesh miratuar nga Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit (KNK)
d. Pa përgjigje

80. Mbledhja e Mukjes, mori vendim të krijonte:
a. Frontin Nacionalçlirimtar të Shqipërisë
b. Komitetin Antifashist Nacionalçlirimtar
c. Qeverinë Demokratike
d. Komitetin e Shpëtimit të Shqipërisë
e. Pa përgjigje
Cilat tema, tekste duhet të lexoni për të fituar konkursin e gjuhë-letërsisë, në Fakultetin e Historisë dhe Filologjisë në Tiranë? Ky i fundit e ka hedhur tashmë në internet programin mësimor që duhet të shfrytëzoni këtë vit për të fituar gjuhë-letërsinë. Shekulli po ua bën të njohur, bashkë me një model testi për këtë lëndë. 
e.s
Çfarë duhet të mësoni për të fituar gjuhë-letërsinë? 


P R O G R A M I (Pjesa speciale )

PËR KONKURSIN E PRANIMIT NË FAKULTETIN HISTORI -FILOLOGJI, Universiteti i Tiranës
VITI AKADEMIK 2005  2006

12 shtator-konkursi 

DEGA GJUHË-LETËRSI

A. GJUHË SHQIPE
I. FONETIKË, DREJTSHKRIM DHE DREJTSHQIPTIM
· Fonetika: Klasifikimi i bashkëtingëlloreve. 
· Rrokja dhe theksi. 
· Drejtshqiptimi dhe drejtshkrimi i zanoreve të theksuara. 
· Drejtshkrimi dhe drejtshqiptimi i zanores ë të patheksuar paratheksore dhe pastheksore. 
· Drejtshqiptimi dhe drejtshkrimi i grupeve të zanoreve ie, ue, ye. 
· Drejtshqiptimi dhe drejtshkrimi i bashkëtingëlloreve të zëshme në trup dhe në fund të fjalës. 
· Drejtshqiptimi dhe drejtshkrimi i fjalëve me prejardhje të huaj. 
II. FJALËFORMIM
· Fjala dhe njësitë përbërëse të saj: morfemat, morfemat fjalëformuese dhe trajtëformuese. 
· Mënyrat e formimit të fjalëve në gjuhën shqipe. 
· Fjalët e përbëra dhe drejtshkrimi i tyre. 
· Fjalët e përngjitura dhe drejtshkrimi i tyre. 
III. MORFOLOGJI
· Emri: trajtat e emrit, përdorimi i emrave në trajtë të shquar dhe të pashquar; emrat që ndërrojnë gjininë në shumës, përdorimi i emrave të gjinisë asnjanëse. 
· Çështje të normës te shumësi i emrave. 
· Përdorimi i shkronjave të mëdha në shkrimin e emrave të përveçëm dhe të emërtimeve të përveçme. 
· Mbiemri: shumësi i mbiemrave të nyjshëm e të panyjshëm. Emërzimi i mbiemrave. 
· Formimi i gjinisë femërore të mbiemrave. 
· Përemri vetor: lakimi dhe përdorimi i drejtë i trajtave rasore të tij. Trajtat e shkurtra dhe të bashkuara të përemrave vetorë, vendi dhe përdorimi i tyre; drejtshkrimi i trajtave të shkurtra te bashkuara 
· Përemri dëftor: veçoritë leksikore dhe gramatikore; përdorimi i tij në gjuhën shqipe. 
· Përemri pronor: kuptimi dhe veçoritë gramatikore të tij; lakimi i pronorëve, përdorimi i pronorëve të emërzuar; përdorimi i pronorit i vet. 
· Përemrat pyetës: përdorimi i drejtë i kush dhe cili. 
· Përemri lidhor: veçoritë e përdorimit të përemrit që dhe i cili 
· Përemrat e pacaktuar: përdorimi dhe drejtshkrimi i tyre. 
· Folja: kategoria e diatezës, ndërtimet veprore dhe pësore 
· Mënyrat e foljes; kuptimet kryesore të mënyrave dhe të kohëve të foljes dhe veçoritë e përdorimit të tyre 
· Format e pashtjelluara të foljes. 
· Formimi i ndajfoljeve. 
· Lidhëzat: njohuri të përgjithshme mbi lidhëzat dhe problemet drejtshkrimore të tyre, lidhëzat bashkërenditëse dhe nënrenditëse. 
IV. SINTAKSË
· Grupi sintaksor: llojet e grupeve sintaksore dhe struktura e tyre. 
· Gjymtyrët kryesore të fjalisë; përshtatja e kallëzuesit me kryefjalën. 
· Gjymtyrët e dyta: kundrinori, rregullat e përdorimit të trajtave të shkurtra me foljen kallëzues; rrethanori dhe llojet e tij, rendi i rrethanorëve të veçuar në fjali; përcaktori, përcaktori i veçuar, ndajshtimi i veçuar dhe i paveçuar dhe pikësimi i tyre, rendi i përcaktorëve të një gjymtyre; përcaktori kallëzuesor, llojet, rendi i tij në fjali, veçoritë e përdorimit të nyjave të kallëzuesorit mbiemër. 
· Gjymtyrët homogjene: përdorimi i nyjave, parafjalëve e pjesëzave para gjymtyrëve homogjene; përshtatja e mbiemrit ose emrit që përcakton një varg gjymtyrësh homogjene. 
· Fjalia e përbërë me bashkërenditje, llojet, kuptimi dhe ndërtimi i tyre. 
· Fjalia e përbërë me nënrenditje; llojet, kuptimi dhe ndërtimi i tyre. 
· Ligjërata e drejtë (dialogu, citati), ligjërata e zhdrejtë. Kthimi i ligjëratës së drejtë në të zhdrejtë. 
LITERATURA
1. Libri i gjuhës shqipe pjesa I dhe II (për shkollat e mesme pedagogjike dhe të gjuhëve të huaja), Shtëpia Botuese e Librit Shkollor 2003
2. Drejtshkrimi i gjuhës shqipe, Tiranë, 1973.
3. Rami Memushaj, Shqipja standarde (krerët I, III dhe IV), Tiranë, 2002.
4. Gjovalin Shkurtaj, Kahe dhe dukuri të kulturës së gjuhës shqipe, Tiranë, 2003.

Shënim. Në mungesë të teksteve të shkollës së mesme, mund të përdoren tektet e gjuhës të klasës VVIII.

B. LETËRSI
· Gjinitë dhe llojet letrare 
· Stilistika letrare (figurat letrare dhe funksionimi i tyre). 
· Njohuri themelore për metrikën. 
· Lirika popullore  nënllojet e saj. 
· Eposi kombëtar  përmbajtja, personazhet, ndërtimi, koha e krijimit. 
· Analiza e poemave homerike, veçoritë artistike, pasqyrimi i marrëdhënieve shoqërore të kohës. 
· Eskili si një nga dramaturgët e mëdhenj të kohërave. Analizë e tragjedisë Prometeu i lidhur. 
· Vepra dramaturgjike e Sofokliut. Analizë e Antigonës. 
· Letërsia romake dhe përfaqësuesit e saj kryesorë në rrjedhën e shekujve. Virgjili, analizë e poemës Eneida. 
· Dante Aligeri si pararendës i Rilindjes. Analizë e Komedisë Hyjnore. 
· Krijimtaria letrare e Shekspirit. Analizë e tragjedisë Makbethi dhe Hamleti. 
· Molieri, vepra kryesore, kritika dhe satira që ato përcjellin. Analizë e komedisë Mizantropi. 
· Struktura dhe shumëllojshmëria e veprës letrare të Gëtes në kontekstin e lëvizjes letrare të kohës. Analizë e Faustit. 
· Bajroni. Vepra letrare. Analizë e poemës Çajld Haroldi. 
· Hygoi. Vepra letrare. Romani Viti nëntëdhjetë e tre. 
· Balzaku. Vepra letrare. Analizë e romanit Xha Gorioi. 
· Floberi. Vepra letrare. Analizë e romanit Zonja Bovari. 
· Tolstoi. Vepra letrare. Analizë e romanit Lufta dhe paqja. 
· Dostojevski. Krijimtaria e Dostojevskit. Romani Krim e ndëshkim. 
· Krijimtaria e Bodlerit. Lulet e së keqes. 
· Franc Kafka. Romani Procesi. 
· Xhojsi. Veçori të Përroit të ndërgjegjes në veprën e tij. 
· Kamyja. Analizë e romanit I huaji. 
· Heminguej. Plaku dhe deti. 
· Beketi. Duke pritur Godonë. 
· Letërsia humaniste e shekullit XVI-XVII. Marin Barleti. Vepra e Buzukut, Budit, Bardhit, Bogdanit. 
· Autorët e letërsisë së Rilindjes: De Rada, Dara, Zef Serembe, Naim Frashëri, Ndre Mjeda, Çajupi, Asdreni. 
· Autorët e letërsisë mes dy luftërave botërore: Konica, Fishta, Noli, Poradeci, Koliqi, Migjeni, Kuteli. 
· Autorët e letërsisë së sotme shqiptare. P. Marko, J. Xoxa, I. Kadare, M. Camaj, D. Agolli, K. Trebeshina, A. Podrimja. 

Shënim: Programi i letërsisë bazohet në njohuritë e fituara në shkollën e mesme.

I. PJESA E PËRGJITHSHME 

Testi i përgjithshëm përbëhet nga programet e lëndëve që zhvillohen në vitin e katërt (ose ne vitin e fundit) në shkollën e mesme të përgjithshme si më poshtë:
1. Njohuri për shoqërine, viti II
2. Gjeografi viti III
3. Histori viti IV
4. Filozofi viti III
5. Informatikë viti IV


TESTI I GJUHË-LETËRSISË

1. Në cilin rast emërtimi gjeografik është shkruar drejt:
a. Oqeani i ngrirë i Veriut
b. Oqeani i Ngrirë i veriut
c. Oqeani i Ngrirë i Veriut
d. oqeani i ngrirë i veriut
e. Pa përgjigje

2. Në cili rast emërtimi gjeografik është shkruar drejt:
a. Maja e Korabit
b. Maja e korabit
c. maja e korabit
d. maja e Korabit
e. Pa përgjigje

3. Në cili rast është shkruar drejt emërtimi i mëposhtëm:
a. Monumenti i Shpalljes së pavarësisë
b. Monumenti i shpalljes së Pavarësisë
c. monumenti i shpalljes së Pavarësisë
c. Monumenti i shpalljes së pavarësisë
e. Pa përgjigje

4. Në cili rast është shkruar drejt ky emërtim:
a. Shqipëria Verilindore
b. Shqipëria verilindore
c. shqipëria verilindore
d. shqipëria Verilindore
e. Pa përgjigje

5. Zanorja ë e patheksuar është shkruar gabim në fjalët:
a. Furrëtar, kishëtar, lojëtar, pishëtar
b. Mushkëri, kërrabë, shpëlaj, kërrrusem
c. Copëtim, pemëtari, çfarëdi, gjithëkombëtar
d. Pa përgjigje

6. Në cilin rast grupet emërore janë përdorur me kuptim të figurshëm:
a. Mendime të qarta, dallgë të mëdha, rrezet e diellit
b. Det mendimesh, dalllgë të thinjuara, agimi i jetës
c. Mjegull e dendur, gjethe të verdha, gjethe dafine
d. Dimër i ftohtë, rrënjët e lisit, shtëpi e vjetër
e. Pa përgjigje

7. Në vargjet: Hanko mos kalo mbi varre/ se të vdekurit i ngjalle/ të gjallët i vdiqe fare/ fjalët me të zezë janë:
a. Sinonime
b. Homonime
c. Antonime
d. Metonimi
e. Pa përgjigje

8. Në vargjet: Malet me gurë/fushat me bar shumë/arat me grurë/më tutje një lumë/ është përdorur:
a. Shkallëzimi
b. Elipsa
c. Kundërvënia
d. Paralelizmi
e. Pa përgjigje

9. Në vargjet: Kalojnë male e kalojnë lugje/kalojnë bjeshkë e kalojnë ashtë/ kalojnë ditë e kalojnë net/nrob të zotit kurrkund shasin/ është përdorur:
a. Elipsa
b. Anasjella
c. Enumeracioni
d. Përsëritja
e. Pa përgjigje

10. Në vargjet: Div dragoi i Dragobisë/ trim tribun i vegjëlisë, është përdorur:
a. Pyetja retorike
b. Simbolizmi tingullor
c. Përsëritja
d. Enumeracioni
e. Pa përgjigje

11. Cila prej etapave të mëpioshtme nuk i përket projektit si një model të shkruari:
a. Qëllimi 
b. Objektivat
c. Organizimi
d. Kalendari veprimtarive
e. Pa përgjigje

12. Fjala përfundoj është formuar:
a. Me parashtesim
b. Me prapashtesim
c. Me parashtesim e prapashtesim njeherazi
d. Me kompozim
e. Pa përgjigje

13. Fjala nguros është formuar:
a. Me parashtesim
b. Me prapashtesim
c. Me paranyjëzim 
d. Pa përgjigje

14. Thoni çgjymtyrë e fjalisë është fjala me shkronja të zeza:
Malësorët kishin datë malit
a. Kundrinor
b. Rrethanor vendi
c. Rrethanor mënyre
d. Kallëzuesor 
e.Pa përgjigje

15. Thoni çgjymtyrë e fjalisë është fjala me shkrona të zeza:
Në dhomën sipër jetonte një plakë e vetme
a. Përcaktor 
b. Rrethanor vendi
c. Kundrinor
d. Ndajshtim
e. Pa përgjigje

16. Cila është fjali pyetëse tërësore:
a. Ku po na çojnë kështu?
b. Pse i mblodhe buzët?
c. A përflet miku mikun?
d.Cili fliste për meritat e Xhevahirit?
e. Pa përgjigje

17. Në fjalinë: Pa zërat e fëmijëve, shtëpia do të ishte e zbrazët ka marrëdhënie:
a. Kushti
b. Shkaku
c. Qëllimi
d. Kundërshtimi
e. Pa përgjigje

18. Cila është fjali e përbërë me nënrenditje kohore:
a. Nuk e dinte sa kohë kishte kaluar me gjumë
b. Sa më shpejt të asfaltohen rrugët, aq më shpejt do të lëvizin mallrat
c.. Vajza ishte zgjatur aq shumë sa ia kishte kaluar sëmës
d. Sa jam me të, nuk kam pse të qahem
e. Pa përgjigje

19. Çfunksion kryen përemri pyetës në fjalinë: Çqëndrim mbajti nëna?
a. Kundrinor i drejtë
b. Përcaktor
c. Kallëzuesor
d. Rrethanor
e. Pa përgjigje

20. Në cilën fjali përemri lidhor ka funksionin e kundrinorit të zhdrejtë me parafjalë:
a. Kjo është kënga që u këndohet trimave
b. Në dorën e djathtë mbante stilografin me të cilin kishte shkruar disa libra
c. Iliri u kthye nga shokët që po e pritnin
d. Qëllimi që i vuri vetes e detyronte të shkonte diku larg
e. Pa përgjigje

21. Cila është figura që mbizotëron në vargjet:
Arratisur/syrgjynosur/rraskapitur e katosur/as i gjallë, as i varrosur
a. Metafora metonimia
b. Hiperbola
c. Epiteti
d. Pa përgjigje

22. Më çfarë rime është shkruar kjo strofë e Kadaresë
Ti ike udhës së pafundme/ku zverdhin drurët gjetherënës/mbi gokse pellgjesh tani tundet/i arti medajon i hënës
a. Rimë e përputhur
b. Rimë e kryqëzuar
c.Rimë e përmbysur
d.Rimë e brendshme
e. Pa përgjigje

23. Vëllimi  Lulet e verës është përmbledhje në gjininë:
a. Epike
b. Lirike
c. Dramatike
d. Epiko-lirike
e. Pa përgjigje

24. Katarsisi, sipas Aristotelit, është cilësi:
a. E fabulës
b. E komedisë
c. E tragjedisë
d. E lirikës sociale
e. Pa përgjigje

25. Cila nga këto vepra është roman:
a. Makbethi 
b. Odisea
c. Andrra e jetës
d. Don Kishoti
e. Pa përgjigje

26. Cili është vargu më i përdorur në poezinë popullore shqiptare:
a.Gjashtëmbëdhjetërrokëshi
b. Tetërrokëshi
c. Dymbëdhjetërrokëshi
d. Gjashtërrokëshi
e. Pa përgjigje

27. Çeta e profetëve është vepër:
a. E Ndre Mjedës
b. E Pjetër Bogdanit
c. E Gjon Buzukut
d. E Hasan Zyko Kamberit
e. Pa përgjigje

28. Cili është dokumenti më i vjetër i shqipes së shkruar?
a. Formula e pagëzimit
b. Formula e pendimit
c. Formula magjike
d. Formula e gjakut
e. Pa përgjigje

29. Romantizmi arbëresh zë fill me: 
a. Zef Seremben
b. Jul Varobobën
c. Gavril Darën të Riun
d. Jeronim de Radën
e. Pa përgjigje

30. Dy heronjtë kryesorë të veprës Kënga e sprasme e Balës janë nisur për të gjetur:
a. Të dashurat e zemrës
b. Thesarin e humbur
c. Zulmë a varr
d. Vendqëndrimin e armikut
e. Pa përgjigje

31. Vepra  Bagëti e bujqësi është:
a. Himn për natyrën shqiptare
b. Kushtrim për lirinë e atdheut
c. Përshkrim historik
d. Himn fetar
c. Pa përgjigje

32. Andrra e jetës e Ndre Mjedës është vepër me karakter:
a. Filozofik
b. Historik
c. Atdhetar
d. Politik
e. Pa përgjigje

33. Nëntitulli Përrallë i veprës Doktor Gjilpëra të Konicës lidhet me:
a. Autobiografinë e autorit
b. Me ndërthurjen e ngjarjes së mundshme me të pamundshmen
c. Me një përmbledhje folklorike
d. Me një gabim shtypi
e. Pa përgjigje

34. Përbërëse e rëndësishme në konceptin lasgushian për dashurinë është:
a. Udhëtimi
b. Harresa
c. Pendimi
d. Malli
c. Pa përgjigje

35. Novela  Gjaku e Ernest Koliqit vë në qendër dukurinë:
a. E gjakmarrjes
b. E mitmarrjes
c. E mërgimit
d. E prostitucionit
e. Pa përgjigje

36. Si i quan Kuteli prozat e veta:
a. Tregime
b. Rrëfenja
c. Novela
d. Skica
e. Pa përgjigje

37. Cili prej vargjeve përfaqëson novatorizmin e Migjenit në letërsinë shqiptare?
a.Vargu katërrrokësh
b. Vargu aleksandrin
c. Vargu i lirë
b. Vargu i rimuar
e. Pa përgjigje

38. Në romanin  Kronikë në gur rrrëfimi kryhet në :
a. Vetën e parë
b. Vetën e dytë
c. Vetën e tretë
d. Nuk ka rrëfim
e. Pa përgjigje

39. Një prej elementëve më përfaqësues në poetikën e poezisë së Dritëro Agollit është:
a. Vështrimi
b. Rrëfimi
c. Udhëtimi
d. Pa përgjigje

40. Në cilin variant gjuhësor është shkruar vepra e Martin Camajt?
a. Në gjuhën standarde
b. Në gegërishten letrare
c. Në toskërishten e Konicës
d. Pa përgjigje

41. Karakteristikë për romanin Odin Mondvalsen është:
a. Mungesa e rrjedhës kronologjike të ngjarjeve
b. Ritmi klasik i të rrëfyerit
c. Fundi i lumtur
d. Deus ex machina 
e. Pa përgjigje

42. Romani Nata e Ustikës përcjell ngjarje të:
a. Luftës kundër turqve
b. Luftës së Ftohtë
c. Luftës antifashiste
d. Luftës kundër gjakmarrjes
e. Pa përgjigje

43. Në veprën e Homerit Iliada, Helena është simbol:
a. I bukurisë së përsosur
b. I heroizmimt
c. I besnikërisë bashkëshortore
d. I atdhedashurisë
e. Pa përgjigje

44. Cili nga personazhet e Homerit është i pranishëm në të dyja veprat e tij:
a. Akili
b. Hekuba
c. Odisea
d. Hektori
e. Pa përgjigje

45. Te Prometeu, zjarri i vjedhur ishte  një dhuratë e vyer për:
a. Perënditë e Olimpit
b. Njerëzit
c. Oqeanidet
d. Muzat 
e. Pa përgjigje

46. Antigona i kundërvihet urdhrit të Kreontit duke:
a. Varrosur vëllezërit e vdekur
b. Dashuruar birin e Kreontit
c. Braktisur vendlindjen
d. Vrarë veten
e. Pa përgjigje

47. Në veprën  Eneida të Virgjilit, autori vë në themel të ngjarjeve:
a. Pëlhurën e Penelopës
b. Dashurinë e Eneut
c. Zbulimet gjeografike
d. Idenë e fatit të paracaktuar
e. Pa përgjigje


48. Në tragjedinë Makbethi të Shekspirit, profecitë e tri magjistricave janë:
a. Mjet kompozicional
b. Propagandim idesh
c. Kërcënim 
d. Urim
e. Pa përgjigje

49. Në veprën e Floberit prirja e personazhit kryesor, Ema, për të ëndërruar e për tu zhgënjyer pafundësisht, quhet:
a. Floberizëm
b. Donkishotizëm
c. Mizantropizëm
d. Bavarizëm
e. Pa përgjigje

50. Spleen është një gjendje shpirtërore e trajtuar në poezitë:
a. E Bodlerit
b.E Xhojsit
c. E Bajronit
d. E Dantes
e. Pa përgjigje

51. Me cilën nga veprat e poshtëshënuara është analogjike vepra Uliksi e Xhojsit:
a. Duke pritur Godonë
b. Odisea
e. Procesi
f. Lufta dhe paqja
e. Pa përgjigje

52. Te vepra Xha Gorio e Balzakut çdo personazh e plotëson kuadrin e romanit me:
a. Një temë dhe ide të re
b. Një arritje teknologjike
c. Një thashethem të ri
d. Një teori të re
e. Pa përgjigje

53. Romani Krim e ndëshkim i Dostojevskit është ndërtuar si analizë e thellë:
a. E psikologjisë së dashurisë
b. E të fshehtave të natyrës
c. E qytetërimit perëndimor
d. E psikologjisë së krimit dhe rrjedhojave të tij
e. Pa përgjigje


54. Duke pritur Godonë është vepër:
a. Realiste
b. Absurdi
c. Romantike
d. Klasike
e. Pa përgjigje

55. Parimi i ajzbergut në veprën e Heminguejit lidhet me:
a. Epokën e akullnajave
b. Përshkrimin gjeografik
c. Procedimin artistik
d. Titullin e veprës
e. Pa përgjigje

56. Në komedinë e Çajupit Katërmbëdhjetë vjeç dhëndër vihen në lojë:
a. Marrëdhëniet e vjetëruara familjare
b. Marrëdhëniet midis njeriut dhe shtetit
c. Marrëdhëniet ndërmjet njeriut dhe zotit
d. Marrëdhëniet midis dy të rinjve 
e. Pa përgjigje

57. Për të realizuar nëpërmjet kompjuterit një dokument në trajtë teksti është më i përshtatshëm Microsoft:
a. Photo Editor
b. Exel
c. PowerPoint
d. Word
e. Pa përgjigje

58. Për të kryer punime me një PC (Kompjuter) duhet që ai të ketë patjetër:
a. Disketë
b. Printer
c. RAM
d. Hard Disk
e. Pa përgjigje

59. Ju keni përdorur programin Microsoft Access për të realizuar një punë. Kur fikim kompjuterin ky program mbetet në:
a. RAM
b. Hard Disk
c. ROM
d. Asnjëra prej tyre
e. Pa përgjigje

60. Një tërësi informacionesh që lidhen me një studim, përfaqësojnë një vëllim prej 1,5 Giga byte. Kjo sasi informacioni është e barabartë me:
a. 1 500 Mega Byte
b. 1 572 864 Kilo Byte
c. 150 000 000 Byte
d. 1 600 Mega Byte
e. Pa përgjigje

61. Liqene akullnajorë janë:
a. Liqenet e Lurës
b. Ohrit
c. Shkodrës
d. Dumresë
e. Pa përgjigje

62. Procesi dhe format e karstit në Shqipëri lidhen me shkëmbinjtë:
a. Magmatikë
b. Gëlqerorë
c. Argjilorë
d. Ranorë
e.Pa përgjigje

63. Minerali i hekur-nikelit në Shqipëri lidhet me shkëmbinjtë:
a. Magmatikë
b. Gëlqerorë
c. Argjilorë
d. Ranorë
e. Pa përgjigje

64. Në rajonet fushore të Shqipërisë mbizotërojnë proceset e :
a. Grumbullimit të materialeve të transportuara nga ujërat rrjedhëse
b. Erozionit
c. Shpatit (rrëzime, rrëshqitje etj.)
d. Asnjëri prej tyre
f. Pa përgjigje

65. Shtrirjen më të madhe e ka relievi:
a. I ulët
b. I mesëm
c. I lartë
d. Asnjëri prej tyre
e. Pa përgjigje


66. Koncepti i imagjinatës si shkak i gabimeve i takon:
a. Monteskjesë 
b. Rusoit
c. Volterit
d. Dekartit
e. Pa përgjigje

67. Iluzioni i kundërvihet:
a. Dëshirave
b. Realitetit
c. Të vërtetës
d. Asnjërës prej tyre
e. Pa përgjigje

68. Në fillim ne mendojmë dhe pastaj i veshim mendimet tona me fjalë i takon:
a. Mendimit platonian
b. Mendimit eleat
c. Mendimit klasik psikologjik
d. Mendimit të zakonshëm
e. Pa përgjigje

69. Imagjinata është terren i dyfishtë i krijimit dhe kuptimit artistik sipas:
a. Bodlerit
b. Didëroit
c. Delakruaja
d. Dikush tjetër
e. Pa përgjigje


70. Ndaj kujt përdoret, sipas ekzistencializmit, koncepti i ekzistencës:
a. Botës 
b. Natyrës
c. Njeriut 
d. Pa përgjigje

71. Bashkësia Islamike Shqiptare është:
a. Sekt
b. Kult
c. Eklesi
d. Dinominejshën
e. Pa përgjigje

72. Nga modelet e komunikimit përmban kodet dhe feedback:
a. Uiver-Nes
b. Shanon-Uiver
c. Uis
d. Pan
e. Pa përgjigje

73. Në gjuhë ndryshon më shpejt:
a. Fondi themelor
b. Leksiku
c. Sintaksa
d. Asnjëra prej tyre 
e. Pa përgjigje

74. Çfarë përfaqëson anketa sociologjike:
a. Hetim i bazuar në intervistë të lirë
b. Metodë mbledhjeje informacioni me pyetësorë rreth një problematike
c. Shqyrtim informacioni në dokumente
d. Krahasim të dhënash statistikore
e. Pa përgjigje

75. Kundrejt kulturës përkatëse gjuha përbën:
a. Një element anësor
b. Sistem sistematik i mbyllur
c. Element qëndror i gjuhës
d. Dukuri që i kundërvihet asaj
e. Pa përgjigje


76. Mbreti Bardhyl (393-350 p.e.s.) ishte në krye të shtetit të:
a. Epirit
b. Ilir të Enkelejve
c. Ilir të Dardanëve
d. Asnjë nga këto
e. Pa përgjigje

77. Me ndarjen e Perandorisë Romake në Vitin 395, Iliria u përfshi:
a. Në shtetin grek
b. Në Perandorinë Bizantine
c. Në Perandorinë Romake
d. Asnjë nga këto
e. Pa përgjigje

78. Vendimi i Konferencës së Londrës, 29 korrik 1913, përcaktoi:
a. Kufijtë e shtetit të ri shqiptar
b. Kushtetutën e shtetit të ri shqiptar
c. Pozitën e saj juridike në shkallë ndërkombëtare
d. Të gjitha së bashku
e. Pa përgjigje

79. Statuti Organik i Shqipërisë, prill 1914, ishte:
a. Paketë ligjesh hartuar nga qeveria e Vidit
b. Kushtetutë, miratuar nga Parlamenti shqiptar
c. Paketë ligjesh miratuar nga Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit (KNK)
d. Pa përgjigje

80. Mbledhja e Mukjes, mori vendim të krijonte:
a. Frontin Nacionalçlirimtar të Shqipërisë
b. Komitetin Antifashist Nacionalçlirimtar
c. Qeverinë Demokratike
d. Komitetin e Shpëtimit të Shqipërisë
e. Pa përgjigje

----------

